# Why is it more accepted to breed males under 2 than females?



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

maybe because the female has to carry all the babies and do all the work. the male doesn't loose the nutrients and basicly have parasites in him for 9 weeks, he just does his thing and thats it. 


personally I don't think one is better than the other, just an idea.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I personally think it ruins the boys. They react so much stronger to females in heat once they are used to breed.....harder to stop that natural desire.....I should know. My boy Ben figured out a way to impregnate Jetta and I didn't realize it. I will not ever happen again,


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

partial2poodles said:


> They react so much stronger to females in heat once they are used to breed.....harder to stop that natural desire.....


Would this be true for using a male to stud at any age or is it only true for males under 2?? JW...


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Like Frostfire said, I think those who think it is more accepted say that because the males don't have a physical toll from breeding in the same way females do. So the impact on them is not the same.

I personally don't like to see dogs bred under 2 regardless of sex because health testing can not be fully completed with the OFA until they are at least 2. Plus certain genetic illnesses may not show up until the dog is older. I think 3 to 5 is the optimal age for first breeding of dogs.

In PWD's, you can not advertise your litter in the breed magazine of any other area of the PWDCA/ PWDCC if your breeding pair are not both over 2, it's just a stance the clubs have taken. As Standard Poodles have many of the same genetic problems as PWDs, I think it should be the same for them.


----------

